# Zimo DCC decoders and sound with video



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

So wasn't sure which forum to put this in since it's DCC, sound, a video, and an opinion of a product. after a long delay, we have finally begun upgrading our layout and locos to DCC. Thus far, we are using Zimo MX695KV decoders and a Digitrax command station. Made two videos of two of our LGB Moguls running. They have the Mogul sound file from the Zimo database. Overall, I'm very pleased. We've had some technical issues that my friend who did the installations will hopefully expand upon at a later date, but they've been quite a headache for him to install and get working. Thankfully, he's a phd engineering student, and Axel at Train-Li has been very helpful. The end result, though, has been fantastic (after seeing the engine run for the first time, he admitted it was worth the trouble). The sound quality is great and the engines operation is the best we've ever seen. I appreciate what a fantastic locomotive the LGB Mogul is now more than ever. We've never seen them run this smooth before. Everyone that has seen them have been shocked, even people who aren't train people. As an added benefit, we can run longer trains too. Looking forward to more of this.

http://youtu.be/kCZIlXWNfR4
http://youtu.be/f3f87Jn0WgY

sorry about the video quality. was using my phone to take this while also holding the digitrax controller. hope to make a better quality video at another date. this was more just to show the decoders off.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI If you are using the virtual sound sensor for chuff, you can change the frequency via CV 267, default is 70 and I change this to a higher value for better chuff sound (lower frequency). 
Sound at low speeds in the video was great. 

Did you hook the smoke unit up? 
It can be programmed for 3 different heat settings, idle/coasting, running , accelerating.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 18 Jan 2014 04:31 AM 
FYI If you are using the virtual sound sensor for chuff, you can change the frequency via CV 267, default is 70 and I change this to a higher value for better chuff sound (lower frequency). 
Sound at low speeds in the video was great. 

Did you hook the smoke unit up? 
It can be programmed for 3 different heat settings, idle/coasting, running , accelerating. 
Thanks. We did look at the chuff speed settings and the factory default came out to 4 chuffs per revolution on the moguls, which was the setting we wanted. We are actually going to build our own smoke unit. That is phase II of the upgrades. Most likely will have to wait till after my friend finishes his Phd this spring. I was gonna try to do it all at once but I and my grandfather were getting antsy to have trains to run, smoke or not, so we went ahead with just doing the sound and decoder upgrades (which my friend was able to do over his Christmas break) and just wait on the smoke. We are definitely looking forward to it though. The factory LGB unit in that locomotive is long ago burned out.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember that the power for the smoke motor output is under 10 volts and 200ma max. 
To install in the LGB mogul, you need to cut out some weight and then the mogul does not pull as well. 
I just use the LGB unit and program the 3 heat levels. 
Note that you could add weight inside the steam chests.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 19 Jan 2014 04:09 AM 
Just remember that the power for the smoke motor output is under 10 volts and 200ma max. 
To install in the LGB mogul, you need to cut out some weight and then the mogul does not pull as well. 
I just use the LGB unit and program the 3 heat levels. 
Note that you could add weight inside the steam chests. 
Yeah we have a derelict Mogul that I bought specifically for the purpose of trying to figure out how to move the weight around and get the smoker to fit. Should be an interesting exercise.


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

I too have Zimo MX695 decoders running in a couple of locos, and am very happy with them and indeed with Axel's advice and service. 
I use Digitrax controllers too, but am having problems reading back CV values with this combination. Do you have any tips?


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Martino2579 on 15 Feb 2014 08:56 AM 
I too have Zimo MX695 decoders running in a couple of locos, and am very happy with them and indeed with Axel's advice and service. 
I use Digitrax controllers too, but am having problems reading back CV values with this combination. Do you have any tips? 
I sent my friend who did our installs your questions and this was his answer:

"The problem with the MX695s is that they draw much more current than the smaller decoders and most command stations can’t readback even on the programming track. If you have a Lenz system, you can enable RailCom and use that…or use a Zimo command station. If you have neither, like we do, I’ve found success using the SoundTraxx PTB-100 programming booster with our Digitrax’s programming track outputs, which has worked fairly well in Direct mode."


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's great info TJH. Thank you very much. That may solve the problem. 
I'm ver grateful.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To reduce the current to read back the Zimo decoder, make sure you turn off the lights and smoke unit functions. 
Sometimes you have to set CV29 to 14 
On the MX690 you also have to make sure the optional filter capacitor is disconnected.


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you Dan.


----------



## Martino2579 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just an update. I fitted a program track booster Soundtraxx PTB100. I can now read and program CVs on all the decoders including the Zimo one. No problem.

So, thank you very much for the advice and help.


----------



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

I've chosen Zimo as primary for near all my locomotives. The sounds are great and by far the best bang for the buck. There is a Yahoo group and Art from MRSonline answers many questions.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The Zimo Yahoo group has some great info in it and I just posted my settings for the Kadee servo uncoupler and I have it working on a MX642, MX645 and a MX695
One thing I learned is to program the decoder before you tie it in, otherwise you can break the chain.


----------

